# windy.com?



## abc (Sep 19, 2018)

My cycling friends suggested this. Looks kind of sleek. Can switch between different models (NAM, ECMWF, GFS)

Not sure if this is a well known site that I'm the only one ignorant of, or a useful resource I should share?


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2018)

I use windy for paragliding wind condions and forecasts it's great!

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2018)

That's pretty neat. Thanks for sharing. Can never get enough weather data!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 19, 2018)

Nick said:


> I use windy for paragliding wind condions and forecasts it's great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app



So you don't have a motor yet ? How do you para glide in the flat lands? Jump from a plane?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 26, 2018)

Nick said:


> I use windy for paragliding wind condions and forecasts it's great!



So basically leaving us behind to live that Richard Branson life? :lol:

Nice to see you again. Try skiing again one day!


----------



## Lee91 (Sep 23, 2020)

How do you read windy app?


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Sep 24, 2020)

another option, I have not compared the two sites

www.windfinder.com


----------

